

Show HN: A Thing I Made For NaNoWriMo - napoleond
http://dnoel.ca/post/33597346182/a-thing-i-made-for-nanowrimo

======
dreeves
Ooh, I also made a thing for NaNoWriMo! Namely, a way to force yourself to
spread out the writing over the whole month instead of pulling all-nighters at
the end to try to catch back up.

<http://blog.beeminder.com/nanowrimo>

------
intellegacy
Really cool. Similar to writespace for google chrome, which I use sometimes.

FYI your facebook sign in link isn't working for me. (Chrome) ALso, if it
syncs to google.. why can't we sign in with google?

~~~
napoleond
Thanks! And hrmm, will look into that... thought I checked it in Chrome. What
OS are you on?

I stuck to FB (despite the flack that it will certainly garner from this
community) because the initial goal was to take advantage of the social graph
for collecting feedback (send the story to select FB friends for feedback,
they annotate it, you see all their comments in one place and next to the
relevant sections). I still hope to implement that feature at some point, and
it's a lot easier if I don't have to maintain my own graph (which would be
fun... but this is just a little "weekend" project).

EDIT: The bug you referred to is new, and happening across browsers. (I didn't
notice it because I don't log out enough.) Something to do with the HTML5 app
cache, I think. Refreshing the page after signing up "fixes" it, but I'll be
working on a proper fix ASAP.

EDIT 2: Bug fixed :) (Wasn't HTML5 app cache at all--FB API issue.)

~~~
intellegacy
Sign-in isn't working for me still. It's just text - not a link. (OS X,
Chrome)

~~~
napoleond
Bizarre, I can't reproduce that (although that text link is what appeared with
the old bug). I wonder if it's a server caching issue? I'm assuming you have
JS enabled?

Either way, thanks for letting me know. I'll keep digging.

